# Algae or Bacteria Breakout?



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

I hope you can tell me. And the fix 



















Thats for comparing to my other tanks.

And my main










Any ideas?


----------



## FishandTurtleJunkie (Apr 14, 2007)

Green water. Use a UV filter for a few days and it will go away. 

Or try a willow tree branch or two in the tank to clear it up.


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

Akaizhar said:


> I hope you can tell me. And the fix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell you what? You have given little to no info.


----------

